# Ft Pickens Surf Fishing Fun... Thanks PFF



## MacD (Feb 25, 2010)

I came down in here in March, and have been trying to figure out saltwater surf fishing since then. Main resource = PFF. It's all starting to come together(hate saying that with the problems in the gulf), my last few outings have really been putting a smile on my face. The cats and rays have been staying away and I am getting a chance to see some great fish. Today at Ft Pickens had a great time, caught two pretty small Red and Mangrove(two big ole teeth is what I'm basing that off of), a bigger snapper that looks like a Lane from FWC website. Thanks again all. Was using a combination of a two drop shot with squid/cutbait and a 1 oz gotcha lure. Thanks again to everyone that gave me some guidance and everyone else that posts here. I'll be leaving for 4-6 months in a few weeks but looking forward to whatever fishing is going on when I get back.


----------



## Beach It (Apr 27, 2010)

Congrats on the catches!!!


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

you'll find that most people around here are (PFF & GCFC) more than happy to share their knowledge...glad you caught some fish and had fun...


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Good to hear you had a great time, only wish we coulda been out there with ya! Hope to hear of a great report and pics when you get back!

Chris


----------



## samantha123 (Jun 24, 2010)

sounds great my wife and i are in Gaudier.ms looking forward to heading to Pensacola in a few weeks, we are looking for a great campground near beaches,have a self contained 27ft coachman travel trailer need water,elect,sewer,wifi,cabel opt. any suggestions. thanks tom/diane


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

try these...

<a href="http://www.floridastateparks.org/biglagoon/default.cfm">http://www.floridastateparks.org/biglagoon/default.cfm</a>

<a href="http://www.nps.gov/guis/planyourvisit/fort-pickens.htm">http://www.nps.gov/guis/planyourvisit/fort-pickens.htm</a>


----------

